

Watch Senator Elizabeth Warren Grill Regulators for not Taking Banks To Trial - ck2
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/02/14/172045516/watch-sen-elizabeth-warren-grills-regulators-on-taking-banks-to-trial

======
ck2
Was this an Aaron reference?

 _"There are district attorneys and United States attorneys out there every
day squeezing ordinary citizens on sometimes very thin grounds and taking them
to trial in order to make an example, as they put it. I'm really concerned
that 'too big to fail' has become 'too big for trial,'"_ Warren said.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
wow... does _everything_ today have to be "an Aaron reference"? Seriously...
it's like Aaron was the first person in the history of our legal system to be
made an example.

